# Hymer Headlight (New shape) RHD to LHD



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a new(ish) Exsis which has the same headlights as fitted to recent new A Class Hymers and I have just been looking at adjusting my RHD set up to LHD.
My van is a RHD and from reading other posts I thought it was a matter of removing one top screw, loosening the two side screws and then swivelling the rear of the light unit. Wrong!
I looked at the back of the lights and no top screw and two on each side, therefore I looked at the manual (should have done this first) and it instructs to adjust two side levers.
I have had a quick look and each lever seems to slide about just over half of one inch. I don't want to force anything or maybe I am going the wrong way? I can't see what they do, so I thought I would ask here as I would imagine quite a few Hymer owners have done this.
I think I am doing it right, please can someone confirm. I have done this on the right head lamp (drivers side for RHD) the other side will be much more difficult to get at, I maybe will have to use a screwdriver as I doubt my arm will bend enough to get my finger into the rear of the light unit.
My base vehicle is a Ford Transit, this should not make any difference as the lights are Hymer and not base vehicle standard equipment.
No idea if it is harder to access than a Fiat.
Any advice welcome.
Thanks :?:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't know if yours is the same type of headlamp but lifted the following from the Hymer Club website - hope it helps.



Headlamp Conversions

Hymer models with Hella headlamps No E 7415 the lamps can be adjusted for left and right hand drive.   Although access is not easy there are three screws on the back housing that when loosened allow the lamp to be pushed away from the lens and rotated past a locating stub to the other position.  On top of the lamp housing is an indicator (marked L and R) to assist with the direction to turn the lamp.  I have found that once the procedure has been completed, the bottom screw does not have to be completely tightened.  This will make the procedure easier next time.
Info from Nigel Abbott.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Javea.
No, they are not the screw type which I thought they may be.
As per my first post they have two little flat pins which can be slid either up or down to change from right or left dip, but I am not sure how far to slide it without forcing.
My van is a 2012 build with running lights always on. I have no idea how long they have used this type. Maybe they have made a modification so the job can be carried out without using tools. 
Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

On our Hymer (2011) there is a rubber boot on the back of the light. Remove the boot and the switch is inside. It is a bit fiddly and one side is easier to do than the other due to various engine components.

Good luck

Sal


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> On our Hymer (2011) there is a rubber boot on the back of the light. Remove the boot and the switch is inside. It is a bit fiddly and one side is easier to do than the other due to various engine components.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sal


Thanks MyGalSal
Yours sounds the same as ours.
On ours, you remove the rubber cover and there are are two switches, one on each side (on the same light unit) and my question was how far do these switches move. Ours seem to slide about just over half of one inch and I did not want to force anything. Is this about right?
Then we have the other light with another two switches and really difficult to access!
Am I doing it correctly or do I need to slide it further?
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Please, can anybody confirm?
I have contacted a dealer and they say the half of one inch is about right.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes

Half of one inch would be right.

Sal


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Yes
> 
> Half of one inch would be right.
> 
> Sal


Thanks MyGalSal for the confirmation.
I just have to find a way of bending my arm around for the awkward side  
I don't know how awkward the Fiat model is, but the Ford Transit model which my Exsis is built on will certainly be a struggle  
But somehow we will do it  
Thanks again


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Grath
I had the same van as you and I gave up after much scraping of skin.
The best way is to use a mirror to see the levers even then it is a real struggle.
Best of luck 
Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

zoro said:


> Grath
> I had the same van as you and I gave up after much scraping of skin.
> The best way is to use a mirror to see the levers even then it is a real struggle.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Thanks Zoro, I did the drivers side (RHD) using a mirror and returned it to the original position.
I even got my camera in and looking back into the light fitting, I managed to get a good photo so that I could see what I was looking for.
I wanted this confirmation before I try to do the near side. I did have a quick look and I must say, I don't know how I will get my arm around. I was thinking of maybe using a screwdriver as a lever.
They certainly don't make it easy


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello

I posted this after the same concerns. Ignore the information about headlap removal...... that's for info only. The lever feels unsubstantial, but are engineered to slide....... It's unlikely that you will be able to damage them.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-872358.html#872358

Barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

StanDup said:


> Hello
> 
> I posted this after the same concerns. Ignore the information about headlap removal...... that's for info only. The lever feels unsubstantial, but are engineered to slide....... It's unlikely that you will be able to damage them.
> 
> ...


Thanks StanDup, I have found the levers but now I am confused as the link you have provided mentions only moving one lever as they both do the same job.
So do I move one or both and if I move both does that neutral the effect?
Also, it might just be easier and quicker to remove the whole light on the difficult side


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi again.

Both levers are part of the same fitting..... so you just need to move one and the other will move with it.

B


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

StanDup said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Both levers are part of the same fitting..... so you just need to move on and the other will move with it.
> 
> B


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I tried to change them today and the drivers side on our RHD Ford Transit base vehicle was easy, I could get into it without any problem, but the near side was a different story.
I tried for hours, I could just touch it, just and I mean just with the end of my longest finger and I do have long fingers and a slim wrist but I could not reach in enough to switch the lever.
I tried all sorts of contraptions, even tapeing a lollipop stick to my finger and I managed to switch it but could not switch it back, so I gave up.
Tonight after dark I tried again with a sort of stick and I managed to switch it a few times. The problem is that when you are using a sort of tool you loose the sense of feeling and when you hand and arm is in the rear of the light unit, it is not possible to use a mirror as the view is obstructed.
I think what has made it a little harder, one of the several alarm sirens is fitted in the immediate area. I even contemplated removing the light unit, but that would have been a last resort.
Anyway, I now know how to do it and I have tested the beam against a wall. I can relax with the knowledge that I can change it as and when I need to.
A big thank you to the few members who offered their knowledge on the subject.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## b20pjg (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a Dethleffs Esprit A Class (2011) and my headlamps have one adjusting lever on each side. Remove the rubber boot and using a mirror it is quite easy to see and move the lever. The vehicle has just had its MOT so I'm assuming that the upper setting is for UK use.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

For what it's worth, when I purchased my LHD 2012 Ford based exsis-i from Bundesvan this summer, I was told that the headlights had been set with vertical dip, and wouldn't need to be changed for the UK. The van was supplied with a new MOT after the lights had been changed. I've done some night driving both in the UK and France since then and they seem fine and don't appear to cause other road users problems. I'm only mentioning it since it should mean that changing the dip should be a once only job. 

Slightly off topic, do other 2012 exsis have rear lights and side markers on all the time, ie all lights except headlights?

Malcolm


----------

